# Man misses his dead father, digs up remains and takes them home



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

http://www.wptz.com/cnn-news/20262990/detail.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I wonder if he was planning on doing the same thing to the family members he threatened to shoot -dig them up after they were buried and put them in his living room.

Very odd.


----------

